# Guinea Pigs and Matted Fur



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two Silkie guinea pigs that are now old enough to have their whole coats in. Their hair is long and very fine. My fiance has been brushing them and wiping them down on a regular basis, but the other day we decided to give them a bath and discovered in the bath that they had legitimate dread locks around their bums from so much matting. I had to cut them out because we could not get them unmatted. How do we prevent this from happening again?


----------

